# A run to Iowa



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 31, 2007)

And 3 days of shooting our favourite bird ...

these are all from day one.. I still can't get at the rest yet.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9 this was the primary hang out.. on the far left of this fishing barge,.. and my buddy Carl was there with cold beer when we needed to warm up!!







thanks for looking.. we leave for FL next Wednesday am, gone for a week.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 31, 2007)

Out of all the recent stuff Ray, this is by far my favorite series. 

Outstanding images :thumbsup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 31, 2007)

yes, truly amazing...  congrats on all the recent phototrips... successful phototrips from the looks of it...  :thumbup:


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 1, 2007)

Very good! There is nothing more to say


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Feb 1, 2007)

All I can say is WOW.... I'm in love with #7  !  Excellent shots!  I wish I had that kind of scenery to shoot!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 1, 2007)

With Sir Ray I usally (and easily) run out of adjectives that would be able to describe how much I like his photography!

What an experience, Ray, and such a good result in your photos! Wow.

And you're off to Florida AGAIN!?!?!?!?

How will you ever save up enough for your trip to North Germany then???? Start putting something into the sock for that or under your mattrass!!!


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 1, 2007)

Beautiful. I wish I could see stuff like that out here.


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 1, 2007)

#2 is really something else...great work


----------



## theusher (Feb 1, 2007)

Eagle pictures are great! Makes me want to sing, "Let The Mighty Eagle Soar".


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 1, 2007)

Ray, no offence but I hate you! 

these are all just too good for words


----------



## WildBill (Feb 1, 2007)

Someday I hope to be almost half as good as you, but for now all I can do is   over these marvelous shots! 

Bill


----------



## kestrel0222 (Feb 1, 2007)

Now, those are awesome, Great work!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiluke (Feb 1, 2007)

I tried to pick a favourite but failed, none of them deserve to be labled as better than the rest since all are amazing shots, you put the rest of us to shame, as well as giving us a level to aspire to of course
Luke


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2007)

One day, Im gonna have one of my shots look like this.  Stunning photography as always Sir Ray. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 1, 2007)

Outstanding, Ray!!!!! Wow. #2 and #7 just take my breath away.


----------



## ShootHoops (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice shots! I like #2 and #7 as well. #2 is definitely my favorite by far.


----------



## Arch (Feb 1, 2007)

just awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## phantompablo (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, what they all said.  Speechless


----------



## Olympus8MP (Feb 1, 2007)

# 4 Is excellent. Thats my favorite.


----------



## shoedumas (Feb 1, 2007)

Incredible Ray. I am so jealous. Keep em coming.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks so much everyone.. very cool of you to comment, and say such nice things., much appreciated.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 1, 2007)

You always have such awesome photos. I always look forward to seeing your work on TPF.  As always, a real treat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doenoe (Feb 2, 2007)

wow, these are just terrific. Awesome shots, once again


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 2, 2007)

Ray, beautiful series. I admire your work & I, too, hope to go on an "Eagle" migration trip someday. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 2, 2007)

Raymond:
Nice shots of my favorite bird since I was a little boy.  I'm going to save them to my hard drive as a matter of fact.

Dare I ask what lens(es) they were shot with?

Handheld or tripod?

Are those pretty much original, or was there some cropping involved?


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 2, 2007)

phantompablo said:


> Yeah, what they all said.  Speechless


....:hail:


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow, I wish my eagle captures could look as great as yours do.  Nice work!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks everyone!  

these were shot with the d200 and the 200-400 VR, hand held., with some cropping.


----------

